# Do all Android Devices suppor 1Tb external SD card? If so how?



## rupeshforu3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi I am Rupesh from India and I have lenovo a3000h tab and 64 GB external SD card and I want to use it in lenovo tab.

Few months back I was discussing with some people in hydrogen audio ( a forum which discusses about audio technologies) and one person raised question that every android device manufactured up to now supports external SD card of size 2 tb provided there is a slot for it. I have argued that it's impossible because manufacturer places restrictions such as "the phone xyz manufactured by me only supports upto 64 GB" etc.,. He has never accepted me.

He said that if the memory card is formatted with fat file system then any android device can read and write files to it because android has the ability to access external SD card of size upto 2tb. He also argued that it is related to android os and not with hardware. Is it true.

At present I have android tab called lenovo a3000h and its manual stated that it supports external SD card of size 32 GB. I also have external SD card Samsung evo of size 64 GB and it is of type sdxc with uhs1 file transfer. Is there any possibility of using it.

Can anyone of you suggest if it is possible to format SD card I mean to which file system I have to format in order to access it in the tab specified above.


Regards,
Rupesh.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

1) No, not all devices with a SD slot will be able to work with a 2TB SD card.

2) To see if your 64GB SD card will work in your 32GB-SD-card-capable-device, simply insert it and have the device format it. When it's finished, try loading it up with 64 GB worth of stuff to see if it actually works. It may well fail once you exceed 32 GB.

Note that Microsoft has set a 32 GB partition size limit for FAT/FAT32 file systems to promote NTFS, which is generally more efficient when working with large partitions.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Apr 9, 2013)

OK thanks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have inserted one of my friends 128 GB sandisk sdxc micro SD card in lenovo a3000h tab and I am able to access all the contents present in that memory card. It is formatted as fat.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## rupeshforu3 (Apr 9, 2013)

To check weather SD cards with capacity greater than 32 GB are accessible in lenovo a3000 tab or not.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

> The Lenovo IdeaTab A3000 ... packs 4GB of internal storage that can be expanded up to 64GB via a microSD card.


Source: https://gadgets.ndtv.com/lenovo-ideatab-a3000-1473

Moe like this: https://www.google.com/search?q=lenovo+a3000+tab+specification


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for referring links above.

Many sources including lenovo a3000h manual stated that it supports external SD card with size up to 32 GB only. For the first time I am seeing that it supports external SD card of size up to 64 GB.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Well if the Lenovo A3000h manual says 32GB, then with nary a doubt, that is the information I would trust.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think that the statement made by that person in hydrogen audio forum is correct ie., "any android device manufactured up to now can access contents of 2 tb memory card if it has slot to insert memory card".

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

<shrug> If that's what you insist on believing, knock yourself out.

To get me to believe it though would take a bit more than a single individual claiming it to be so. I would need legitimate proof.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

All android phones and tablets *do not* support 2TB cards. That's what you asked and the answer is no. If that were true, you'd see a huge headline about it.

The manufacturer might from time to time test on a slightly larger card than the manual says. But to jump from 64 GB to 2TB is a huge leap.



> The current SDXC card format *(which not every phone will support)* supports a maximum size of a whopping 2TB. Though *2TB are not commercially available yet*,


Source: https://www.finder.com/expandable-memory


----------

